# رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟



## بنت الفادى (21 مايو 2007)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*





كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات
التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا
ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا... لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا . 
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟ 


هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة . 


للاسف.... 
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ...
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....
ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... 



ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر
فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم
لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد 


لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟​




ولكن لماذا؟؟...
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟ 
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح 






لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم
الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت 
يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 " 
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 " 







فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ... 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... 


اتعرف لماذا ؟؟.... 


لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه. 
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا
ان هناك ... اعظم صديق .... يسوع المسيح 
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية
وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك 







اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟....
" يا صاحب " مت13:20 
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له..
ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !! 

صدقني يا عزيزي .... .
صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 

كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية
التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة 
فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائها ... 






بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب
هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتها 
ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية
بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها . 






هكذا انــــت .... 
لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك
" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر 
قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك ...
فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك
اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه . 






وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك
لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية...!!! 
فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل
ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب 
الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر
وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه . 




فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك
فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه ... 
حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع . 
فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه. 






اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب
لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك . 
فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه
فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .




(ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى) 
ماراسحق السريانى​
منقووووووووووووووووووول

:t25::t25::t25::t25:​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

موضوع رائع و فعلاً أثر فيني كتير مشكورة يا بنت الفادي على مواضيعك المميزة و تسلم إيدك


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

موضوع اكتر من رائع 

وزى ما ربنا بيقول

تعالوا الىّ ايها المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم

عظيم انت يارب

شكرا ليكى يا بنت الفاى وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*بجد بجد موضوع  تحفة وانا كنت محتاجة اقرا متل هاد الكلام
ميرسي ليكي
ربنا يباركك ياغالية*


----------



## lorans (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*قصه خياليه وتأليف جيد ولكن من يترك الجز ليمسك بالفرع والفرع اذا انفصل عن الجدذر مات .ومن ترك المسيح فهو ميت بالروح . مسكين من ينخدع من ابليس ويعتقد انه سوف يجد حياه بهيده عن المسيح . الضالين رودهم الى الايمان المسيحيى .*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

شكرا لمروكم الجميل
ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

الله عليكى يا بنت الفادى موضوع جميل وطريقة العرض تستاهلى عليها 100 بوسه . ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## lorans (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

الله ينور عليكم ويبارك خواتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم جميعا وارجو من جميع المشاركين الصلآه من اجلى


----------



## Fadie (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا , معبر فعلا عن ما يحتاجه الانسان , استطيع ان اقول ان هذا اجمل موضوع قرأته فى المنتدى*

*شكرا اوى يا بنت الفادى على هذه الكلمات*


----------



## Basilius (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*موضوع رائع جدا يا بنت الفادي و كلماتة لمست قلبي 
و انا اضيف صوتي لفادي ايضا ان هذا الموضوع من احسن المواضيع اللي قراتها 
شكرا يا بنت الفادي 
وربنا يباركك *


----------



## solevya (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

موضوع جميل جدا  واحيكى بشدة على الموضوع الجميل ده
وانتى قلتى بنفسك انى مفيش حد بين البشر بالوصفات دى مفيش غير اللى خلقنا علشان يقبلنا بكل عيوبنا
ربن يعوضك تعب محبتك
:66:


----------



## Tabitha (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*


----------



## steven gerrard (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

فليبارك الرب كاتب تلك الكلمات وناقلها ايضا وكل من ينشرها لمجد اسمه 
​


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

بجد موضوع خطير جدا 
انا نادمانة انى مشفتوش من اول مادخلت من ززمان 
بجد ربنا يباركك يابنت الفادى​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## naderr (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

كن  مطمئنا  جدا  جدا     ولاتفكر  فى الامر  كثيرا  ولكن  دع الامر  لمن  بيده  الامر
ربنا  يعوضك   ويرشدك  لكى  تنيرينا


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*{}   من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ..... ؟*

 








من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ..... ؟










كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا... لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا .
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟
هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة .

للاسف....
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ...

+ ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد
لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟
+ ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟

لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح

+ لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت
يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 "
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 "

+ فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... اتعرف لماذا ؟؟.... لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه.
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ... اعظم صديق .... يسوع المسيح
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك

+ اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب " مت13:20
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !!


+ صدقني يا عزيزي .... . صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه

+ كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة
فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائها ...

+بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتها
ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها .

+هكذا انــــت ....
لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر
قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك.....فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه .

+وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية...!!!
فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب
الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه .

+فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه ... حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع .
فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه.

+اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك .
فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .

(ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى
ماراسحق السريانى)​
​​


----------



## adel baket (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ..... ؟*



> لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟
> بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح
> 
> + لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت
> ...



_الله مريومتى على الكلمات المعزية الرائعه_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ..... ؟*



adel baket قال:


> _الله مريومتى على الكلمات المعزية الرائعه_
> _الرب يبارك حياتك_​






ميرسى يا عادل 

نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك 




​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات
> التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا
> ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا... لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا .
> هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟
> ...



 موضوع فى منتهى الروعه  ,,, شكرااا ليكى ,,, بركه يسوع معكم


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات
التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا
ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا . 
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت ؟؟ ​


هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة ​


للاسف قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر
فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم
لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد​


لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها؟؟ ​







​


ولكن لماذا ؟؟ تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ؟؟ 
بينما هناك صديق يرحم يغفر ويسامح ​






​


لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم
الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت 
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى
​


فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت . 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا 
اتعرف لماذا ؟؟​


لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه. 
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا
ان هناك اعظم صديق يسوع المسيح 
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية
وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك ​


اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟ " يا صاحب " بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له..
ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !! 
صدقونى. صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 
كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية
التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة 
فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائنا
بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب
هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتها 
ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية
بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها .




هكذا انــــت لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك
" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر "
قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك 
فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك
اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه . ​







وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك
لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية. فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل
ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب 
الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر
وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه . ​


فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك
فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع . 
فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه.​






​


اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب
لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك . 
فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه
فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .
"ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى​


التوقيع 




إترُكُوْنِيْ ألعَبْ و ُ أَجْرِيْ
أُلَآحِقْ الفَرَآشَآتْ فِيْ طُفُوْلَه وُأقْطِفَ ألْأَزْهَآرْ فِي شَقَآوَه
وُأُسَآبِقَ النَهْرَ فِيْ غَبَآوَهْ وُحِيْنَ أَتْعَبْ أتَوَسَدُ العِشْبَ الْأخْضَرْ
مُتَنَآسِيَةً أُنُوْثَتِيْ وُمُتَجَآهِلَةً نُضُوْجَ جَسَدِيْ
فَأَنَآ { طِفْلَه ..
وُأُرِيْدُ أنْ أضَلْ {طِفْلَه ..​​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

بجد موضوع حلو اووووووووى ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*



merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو اووووووووى ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الحلو ده


 

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## iam_with_you (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

اكيد انتى كلامك صح ربنا يباركك 
عمر الانسان مهما دور على صدر حنين يسند علية ويرمى كل همومة واوجاعة انو ممكن يلاقى غير ربنا 
                            عمرها متحصل ممكن اذا وجدنا هذا الصيق فهو الام الذى نبقى دائما 
                            فى حضنها ونبكى على صدرها :crying:



ولكن قليل عندما تجد الصديق الذى ممكن تكمل حياتك معاة ولان يطعنك ابدا




                         :Love_Letter_Send: مرسى على مزضوعك الجميل دة ربنا معاكى


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*



iam_with_you قال:


> اكيد انتى كلامك صح ربنا يباركك
> عمر الانسان مهما دور على صدر حنين يسند علية ويرمى كل همومة واوجاعة انو ممكن يلاقى غير ربنا
> عمرها متحصل ممكن اذا وجدنا هذا الصيق فهو الام الذى نبقى دائما
> فى حضنها ونبكى على صدرها :crying:
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت . 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا



مرسي كاندي علي موضوعك الرائع جدااا


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت . ​*
> *قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة*
> *ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك*
> *وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك*
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

روعة يا دودو 





​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روعة يا دودو ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*

من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟ 
​​كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا... لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا .
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟ 
هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة .

للاسف.... 
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... 
+ ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد 
لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟ 

+ ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح 
+ لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت 
يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 " 
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 " 

+ فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... اتعرف لماذا ؟؟.... لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه. 
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ... اعظم صديق .... يسوع المسيح 
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك 

+ اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب " مت13:20 
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !! 

+ صدقني يا عزيزي .... . صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 
+ كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة 
فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائها ...
+ بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتها 
ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها .

+هكذا انــــت .... 
لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر 
قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك.....فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه .

+ وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية...!!! 
فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب 
الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه .
+ فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه ... حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع .
فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه. 

+اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك .
فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .

(ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى)
ماراسحق السريانى
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*

موضوع جميل اوووووووى يا كاندى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فادية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*

*تسلم ايديك  يا  كاندي *
*موضوع  جميل  جدا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووى يا كاندى
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*



فادية قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا كاندي *
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا فاديه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اخوكم (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*

*ربنا يباركك 

مرسي جدا جدا على هذه المواضيع المؤثرة فعلاً 

*​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*



اخوكم قال:


> *ربنا يباركك *​
> 
> *مرسي جدا جدا على هذه المواضيع المؤثرة فعلاً *​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mimi gamil (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*من يقدر دموع عنيك*

من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا... لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا .هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟ هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة .للاسف.... قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... + ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟ + ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح + لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 " الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 " + فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... اتعرف لماذا ؟؟.... لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه. ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ... اعظم صديق .... يسوع المسيح فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك + اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب " مت13:20 بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !! + صدقني يا عزيزي .... . صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه + كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائها ...+ بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتهاولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها .+هكذا انــــت .... لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك.....فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه .+ وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية...!!! فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه .+ فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه ... حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع .فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه. +اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك .فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .(ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى)ماراسحق السريانى.


هذا الموضوع منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عنيك*




> فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه .+ فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه ... حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع .فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه



شكراااااا اخت ميمي جمال
موضوع في غاية الروعة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عنيك*

_



صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين اوامن واعترف الى النفس الاخير
ميرسى كتييير لتعبك
مشكووووووووره



​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عنيك*

موضوع جميل جدا يا ميمى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على نقلك هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kajo (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

_من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا... لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا .هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟ هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة .للاسف.... قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... + ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟ + ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح + لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 " الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 " + فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... اتعرف لماذا ؟؟.... لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه. ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ... اعظم صديق .... يسوع المسيح فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك + اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب " مت13:20 بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !! + صدقني يا عزيزي .... . صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه + كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائها ...+ بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتهاولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها .+هكذا انــــت .... لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك.....فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه .+ وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية...!!! فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه .+ فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه ... حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع .فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه. +اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك .فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .(ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى)ماراسحق السريانى.

_​_
_


----------



## مريم البتول (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

*شكراً جزيلا لك على موضوعك القيم و المتواضع *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

*مرسية ياكاجو على الموضوع الجميل دة ​*


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

*تمام ياكاجو*
*كلام سليم*

*واصلا مفيش غير ربنا هو اللى فهمنا*
*وعارف كل حاجه *

*شكرا ليك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

شكرا علي الموضوع الشيق استمر


----------



## bebboo2 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

الموضوع جميل ورائع
شكلاا على تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

_موضوع جميل كاجو
مشكور لتعبك




​_


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

شكرا كاجو على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

*موضوع رائه جدااا يا كاجو

تسلم ايديك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك??*

شكرا كاجو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 مايو 2009)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

*كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد 
احتياجنا...
فى اوقات المعاناة يزداد احتياجنا لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟
ماذا تعنى كلمة صديق....؟؟ 

شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه
 يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة
ولكن للاسف.... 

قد يخذلك الاصدقاء الارضيين ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك 
طواال الوقت
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ودون سببا واضحا
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما 
حدث
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين لوقت طويلثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد

لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟ 

ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها تصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك؟؟
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او لا... ؟؟....

بينما هناك صديق يرحم ..يغفر...ويسامح
لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت
يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 " 
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 "
فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث
ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فلن يتغير فى الامر شيئا
اتعرف لماذا  ؟؟....فالاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما 
انت فيه
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ...اعظم صديق....يسوع المسيح
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل 
مخلصا ومحبا لك
اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب " 
مت13:20
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا!!
صدقني يا عزيزي.....صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف
ولعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
 ولكنه لن يتركك بل سياتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه
كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة
بعد موت الرب يسوع فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائها
وكيف علق على الصليب وكيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتها
ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها

                                           هكذا انـــــــــــــــــــــت.... 


لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى 
انقضاء الدهر
قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك.....فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك
ان يهتم بك اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه
وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية...!!!
فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب
الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه وعدم 
استجابتك
فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل
 ما تعانى منه
حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع
فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه
اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك
فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع
(ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى) ماراسحق السريانى   ​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



ponponayah قال:


>



*مرسي يا بنبونة يا قمر
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

*فعلا يا رجعا مفيش احن منك يارب علينا 

ميرسى يا رجعا على الموضوع الجميييل جدا

بجد جميل
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

حقا راجعة ليسوع
ليس هناك احن من رب المجد 
ولكن صدقينى مازال هناك الصديق الصدوق
الذى يقف فى الاتراح قبل الافراح
والذى يعطى بمحبة خالصة دون انتظار مقابل
يحفظ السر ويصون العهد
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

موضوع جميل يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> *فعلا يا رجعا مفيش احن منك يارب علينا
> 
> ميرسى يا رجعا على الموضوع الجميييل جدا
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا مينا

نورتني يا  باشا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



> الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 "
> (ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى) ماراسحق السريانى


*موضوع رائع راجعاليسوع*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

*فعلا موضوع راااااااائع راجعا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا راجعة ليسوع
> ليس هناك احن من رب المجد
> ولكن صدقينى مازال هناك الصديق الصدوق
> الذى يقف فى الاتراح قبل الافراح
> ...



*مرسي يا وليم علي المشاركة الجميلة
واقولك  اية اكيد موجودين الاصداقاء الحقيقين ولكن نادرين 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ماريتا (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

_موضوع راااااااااااائع يا قمر_
_ميرسى كتيييير_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع راجعاليسوع*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*مرسي يا برسكيلا
نورتيني يا جميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



> الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه وعدم
> استجابتك
> فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل
> ما تعانى منه
> حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع



جميل قوووووووي ياراجعه 
مرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع المعزي 
يسوع يعوضك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

*شكرا ليكى على الموضوع المعزى يا رجعه ليسوع ربنا يعوضك 
*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*



pepo_meme قال:


> جميل قوووووووي ياراجعه
> مرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع المعزي
> يسوع يعوضك​



*مرسي يا بيبو

نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟*


*كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد
احتياجنا...
فى اوقات المعاناة يزداد احتياجنا لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟
ماذا تعنى كلمة صديق....؟؟
شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه
يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة
ولكن للاسف....
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء الارضيين ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك
طواال الوقت
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ودون سبب واضح
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما
حدث
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين لوقت طويل ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد
لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟
ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها تصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك؟؟
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او لا... ؟؟....
بينما هناك صديق يرحم ..يغفر...ويسامح
لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت
يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 "
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 "
فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث
ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فلن يتغير فى الامر شيئا
اتعرف لماذا ؟؟....فالاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما
انت فيه
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ...اعظم صديق....يسوع المسيح
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل
مخلصا ومحبا لك
اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب "
مت13:20
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا!!
صدقني يا عزيزي.....صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف
ولعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سياتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه
كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة
بعد موت الرب يسوع*

*منقول من جروب 
†هفضل اصلى مهما حصلى†

*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## merna lovejesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*

--


كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا ووقتها يزداد
احتياجنا...
فى اوقات المعاناة يزداد احتياجنا لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت..؟؟
ماذا تعنى كلمة صديق....؟؟
شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه
يشجعك ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة
ولكن للاسف....
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء الارضيين ولا تجد ذلك الصديق الذى يلازمك
طواال الوقت
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ودون سبب واضح
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما
حدث
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين لوقت طويل ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد
لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها...؟؟
ولكن لماذا؟؟...تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها تصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك؟؟
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او لا... ؟؟....
بينما هناك صديق يرحم ..يغفر...ويسامح
لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت
يوجد محب الزق من الاخ ...."ام 24:18 "
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 "
فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك وقد تتحدث
ولا تجد من يستمع اليك وان وجدت من يسمعك فلن يتغير فى الامر شيئا
اتعرف لماذا ؟؟....فالاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما
انت فيه
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا ان هناك ...اعظم صديق....يسوع المسيح
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل
مخلصا ومحبا لك
اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب "
مت13:20
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا!!
صدقني يا عزيزي.....صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف
ولعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سياتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه
كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة
بعد موت الرب يسوع


----------



## Ferrari (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*



> الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى...2تى17:4 "
> 
> ​




ميرسي كتير على الموضوع

تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Coptic Mena (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*

*ان شعرت بحزن وضيق واضطهاد فى اى وقت من الاوقات لا تتكلم الا مع الشخص الذى يسهر لتعبك يتحمل بعدك عنة دائما ينتظر رجعوك الية وتكون فى احضانة الابدية يحبك رغم ما فيك من عيوب فهو لا يميز بين شخص واخر انة
حبيبى يسوع الذى فديتنا بدمك وتحملت كل الاهانات والصعوبات لاجلنا ونحن رغم هذا لا نرد لك الجميل بالتقرب منك.... شكرا ياميرنا على الموضوع الرائع دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك والى الامام باستمرار
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*

وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل
مخلصا ومحبا لك
اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟...." يا صاحب "
مت13:20
بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له......ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا!!
صدقني يا عزيزي.....صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر

ا*merna* اشكرك على الموضوع عامة 

انه يحتوي على اروع العبارات والجمل 

بما يختص بالرب يسوع..

فالرب يسوع يسامحنا بالقدر الذي

لا يستطيع اي عقل بشري ان يستوعبه

وبكل محبة اقول لكى انما لا تزعلى منى

ان موضوعك يستحق احلى تقييم

سلام المسيح بقلبك؟؟


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*



ferrari قال:


> ميرسي كتير على الموضوع
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> ​



ميرسى كتييييييييير لمشاركتك


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



ميرسى كتيييييييييير لمشاركتك


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟............*



coptic mena قال:


> *ان شعرت بحزن وضيق واضطهاد فى اى وقت من الاوقات لا تتكلم الا مع الشخص الذى يسهر لتعبك يتحمل بعدك عنة دائما ينتظر رجعوك الية وتكون فى احضانة الابدية يحبك رغم ما فيك من عيوب فهو لا يميز بين شخص واخر انة
> حبيبى يسوع الذى فديتنا بدمك وتحملت كل الاهانات والصعوبات لاجلنا ونحن رغم هذا لا نرد لك الجميل بالتقرب منك.... شكرا ياميرنا على الموضوع الرائع دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك والى الامام باستمرار
> *​



ميرسى كتييييييييير لمشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار
رجاء التأكد من عدم وجود الموضوع على المنتدى لضمان عدم التكرار ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

بجد موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*من يقدر دموعك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*كلنا معرضون لتلك الصدمات
التى من الممكن ان تفقدنا توازنا
ووقتها يزداد احتياجنا لصديق يقف بجوارنا ونجد معه راحتنا . 
هل وجدت صديقا يقبل ويستوعب كل اخطائك مهما بلغت ؟؟ 
هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة 
للاسف قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ثق انك لن تجد صديقا بمثل هذه الصفات بين البشر
**فالنفس البشرية دائمة التغير فمن يحبك اليوم
لن تقدر ان تضمن حبه الى الابد 
لعلك من ذلك النوع الذى يبتلع احزانه بداخله ولا يتكلم عنها؟؟*
*ولكن لماذا ؟؟ تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ؟؟ 
بينما هناك صديق يرحم يغفر ويسامح *

*لماذا تذهب بعيدا وهناك الصديق الاعظم
الذى يرحم ضعفك ويحبك كما انت 
الجميع تركونى ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى*

*فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت . 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا 
اتعرف لماذا ؟؟*
*لأن الاصدقاء الارضين ليس لديهم القدرة على رفع وتغيير ما انت فيه. 
ولكن لا تنس وسط كل هذا
ان هناك اعظم صديق يسوع المسيح 
فهو صديق يتقبلك حتى اذا كنت فى اعماق الخطية
وحتى اذا خنته يوما ما سيظل مخلصا ومحبا لك 
اتذكر ماذا قال الرب يسوع ليهوذا بعدما خانه واسلمه ؟؟ " يا صاحب " بل وظل صديقا لبطرس على الرغم من انكاره له..
ارايت حبا اعظم من هذا !! *
*صدقونى. صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 
كان الرب يسوع اعظم صديق لمريم المجدلية
التى كانت تعانى من مشكلات عديدة 
فقد جفف دموعها وتقبلها على الرغم من كثرة اخطائنا
بعد موت المسيح معلقا على الصليب
هل تتخيل كيف حاصرتها محاربات ابليس اكثر بعد ان غير حياتها 
ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر لها كاول شخصية
بعد قيامته ليعلن لها انه سيظل صديقا لها .

هكذا انــــت لا تقل يوما ان الرب تركك لان الرب دائما معك
" ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر "
قد لا تجد من يهتم بك او يسمعك 
فاطلب من الرب من كل قلبك ان يهتم بك
اهتماما خاصا مثلما فعل مع مريم المجدليه . 
*
*وثق ان الرب لن يترك تلك الدموع التى فى عينيك
لانه حقا يحبك.... بكل ما فيك من جرم وخطية. فالرب سيظل صديقا لك بدون اى شروط وبلا مقابل
ودون اى محاوله منك للتقرب 
الله لا يريد شيئا سوى قلبك المنكسر
وسيظل يلاحقك مهما ابتعدت عنه . 
فلا تتظاهر باحاسيس غير التى بداخلك
فاذا كنت تشعر بانك مجروحا تعالى واظهر كل جروحك امامه حتى اذا اخفيت كل معاناتك عن كل من حولك تعالى وابكى امام الرب يسوع . 
فلقد بكت مريم المجدليه وبكى بطرس بل وبكى السيد المسيح نفسه. 
*
*اخرج مشاعرك امام ابوك السماوي المحب
لا تعط للعدو فرصة ليفقدك قدرتك على اظهار مشاعرك . 
فلا تخف او تتردد من اظهار هذه الدموع امامه
فهو الوحيد الذى يقدر تلك الدموع .
"ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى*
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموعك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

تاملات جميله جدا جدا

تسلم الايادى

شكرا ليكم


----------



## فونتالولو (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموعك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع
 جميل اوي  تعيش الايادي 
علي الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموعك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

ميرسي يا نهيسي يا جميل

منور مواضيعي دايما


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من يقدر دموعك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

ميرسي يا فونتا لولو علي مرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ...........؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

*صداقة الرب يسوع*

هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة .


للاسف....
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ...
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....
ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ...


ولكن لماذا؟؟...
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح


فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ...



صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه


فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى

منقول​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*




> *صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
> ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه*​



*ميرسى ياقمر كلام حميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر كلام حميل*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




ميرسي لمرورك ماما هابي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك؟؟*





​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

*موضوع رائع حبيبتي *
*بس اعتقد هيكون انسب في القسم الاجتماعي*
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

انت حبى الاول والاخير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليكي مرمر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

فهو الصديق  الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا

موضوع جميل 
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

*صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه
كلام جميل وصادق يا مرموره
ميرررسى يا قمرر*


----------



## dodoz (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمورا
شكرا ليكى
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: صداقة الرب يسوع*

*ب يسوع  ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب

**حلوة اوى الحتة دية *
*ميرسى بجد ع الموضوع الجميل اوى *​


----------



## mora22 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

*مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تألمة

هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة .


للاسف....
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ...
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر....
ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ...


ولكن لماذا؟؟...
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح


فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ...
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ...



صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه


فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



mora22 قال:


> *
> صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
> ...




*موضوع رائع جدااا

تسلم ايديكي مورا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## besm alslib (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

*
*
* صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر*
* ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....*
* لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب*
* ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه*




*كلام بجد ولا اروع ولا اصدق من هيك *



*فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر*
* وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى*

*آميـــــــــن*


*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع الرائع *

*الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه​ 
موضوع اكثر من رااااااائع
مرسي ليكي
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## mora22 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي مورا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*​



شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل  ​


----------



## mora22 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



besm alslib قال:


> *
> *
> * صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر*
> * ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....*
> ...



ميرررررسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mora22 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
> ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه​
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل  
​


----------



## انريكي (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

موضوع جدن جميل الرب يباركك


----------



## mora22 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

شكرا انربكى على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا الرب يبارككم
​​


----------



## mora22 (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

شكرا يا نهيسى لمرورك
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



mora22 قال:


> *مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تألمة*
> 
> *هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..*
> *انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك*
> ...


 


:download:


تمام مورا 

كمان من يفهمنى والوحيد الذى يروضنى 

اب اعترافى القديس 

احلى تقييم لاحلى مورا


----------



## mora22 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

ميرررررررسى اسماشيل لمرورك المميز​


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

موضوع جميل 
شكرا ليكي ​


----------



## dodoz (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*

_موضوووووع رااائع بجد_
_ميرسى ليييكى يا قمرر_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mora22 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا ليكي ​​



ميرسى يا رومانى لمرورك
​


----------



## mora22 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ ‏*



dodoz قال:


> _موضوووووع رااائع بجد_
> _ميرسى ليييكى يا قمرر_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



ميرسى اختى لمرورك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*


 *هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك *
*انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك *
*ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة *

*للاسف.... *

*قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق *
*الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت *
*قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك *
*وقت احتياجك لهم *
*هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير *
*بشكل مستمر *

*ولكـن ...*

*هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث *
*فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين *

*ولكن لماذا... *
*تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها *
*لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك *
*لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم *
*او قد لا تجدهم ... *
*بينما هناك صديق *
*يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح *

*فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى *
*اذا تغيرت انت ... *
*قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة *
*ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك *
*وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك *
*وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير *
*فى الامر شيئا ... *

*صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر *
*ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك *
*ثق ان الرب مختلف *
*لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات *
*وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب *
*ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا *
*كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه *
*ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر *
*وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه *
*اقبل دموع مرارتى*
*م ن ق و ل*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*

الله عليكى يا روكا ايه الجمال دا
اصلى   بجد احلى تقيم لو رضى


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*

تسلم ايدك يا روكا


----------



## meero (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*

ابنك انا بس الخطايا شوهتنى ابنك انا بس الشوااااااارع توهتنى 
وسط الطريق وحدى ياربى فجأه لقتنى بصرخ واقولك جاااااايلك 
انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
راجعلك يارب اقبل روجوعى ليك من تانى 
ميرسى للموضوع روكا ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*

*كلام جميل جدا
ميرسي روكا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> الله عليكى يا روكا ايه الجمال دا
> اصلى   بجد احلى تقيم لو رضى


*ميرسي جون مرورك احلي تقييم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*



روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا روكا


*ميرسي روزي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*



meero قال:


> ابنك انا بس الخطايا شوهتنى ابنك انا بس الشوااااااارع توهتنى
> وسط الطريق وحدى ياربى فجأه لقتنى بصرخ واقولك جاااااايلك
> انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> راجعلك يارب اقبل روجوعى ليك من تانى
> ميرسى للموضوع روكا ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي ميرو*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مــن يقــــدر دمـــوع عــــينيك ومـــرارة قلبــــك ..!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> ميرسي روكا
> وربنا يباركك​*


*ميرسي ميكي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*المؤلم يا امي 
اني بعد ما لقيت اكتر من شخص 
وكنت فاكر ان صداقتنا ملهاش عمر وهتدوم للابد 

في لحظه كله راح 

ميرسي للموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يفرح فلبك 
*​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 


حقيقى هو نعم الصديق وهو لا يخون ولا يصدم الاخرين ولا يهون عليه عشرة الايام ولا العمر فشكرا لك ياعطم صديق  ميرسى كتير على روعه الموضوع عجبنى جدا​


----------



## rania79 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

توبيك روعة وجة ف وقتة جدا
ميرسى ليكى بجد


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مين يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك ؟*

رموشي هي اللي هتقدر دموع عيني  ..


----------



## DODY2010 (29 يناير 2014)

موضوع اكتر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي الغاليه


----------

